# What's yours called?



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Hi gang, what's your treasured pride and joy called and WHY?

I'll start the ball rolling with . . . our new Bessie is called *Jessica* as in Jessica Bessacarr. It's s'pose to mean wealthy . . . Oh! I do love the irony of it, more like shades of Frank Spencer??? Although I DO hope not. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

EGOR .... although it was only temporary while we thought about it ... its because of the number plate EG02.

I bet it'll still be EGOR in a years time! Tis a beautiful EGOR though :lol: 

Leigh


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

Our pride and joy is called Bridget, she has all the right curves in all the right places her number plate is XBB kiss Bridget Bardot - if only


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

With a number of FG52LSY could there be any name other than.............Elsie


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

twodogs2 after part ex-ing twodogs at the weekend.
twodogs


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Jeffus said:


> Hi gang, what's your treasured pride and joy called and WHY?


There was a similar thread 'What do you call yours' started by Nuke in October 03 but there were not as many of us around back then.
What a difference a year makes.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Havent a clue what to call ours, the closest we got was 'Nelly' because shes a Nuevo but it sounds a bit naff, any ideas anyone?

BTW Jeffus, Jessica Bessacarr, thats brilliant!

pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Havent a clue what to call ours, the closest we got was 'Nelly' because shes a Nuevo but it sounds a bit naff, any ideas anyone?
> 
> BTW Jeffus, Jessica Bessacarr, thats brilliant!
> 
> pete.


Nouveau-riche(ard)?


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

autostratus said:


> There was a similar thread 'What do you call yours' started by Nuke in October 03 but there were not as many of us around back then. What a difference a year makes.


Sorry Gillian if I have duplicated a topic (I haven't seen Nukes version around). Just thought people might like to pass on their van names. When you think of how much we spend on, and love our motorehomes (our is like part of the family now) I just know people will have favourite names for them. It will be interesting to see the ratio of girls v boys names.

Pete, thanks . . . we liked it too, kinda rolls of the tongue, plus like Bartys' Bridget she has curves in all the right places just like Jessica Rabbit. :lol: I'll have little think about your "Nelly" Pete. Come on everyone think of a name for Pete's Nuevo . . . he has has to have a name . . . betcha Raine or Pusser can come to the rescue :wink: Jeffus. 8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There's no critisism intended and no need to apologise.

The topic hasn't been opened in yonks so there is no harm in re-starting it under another similar heading.
It just rang a bell with me. I think it's interesting to see how the site has grown in less than 12 months.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Moncayo......Moncy didnt sound right so I call him Monty. I thought it was a curvy female but on the French Autoroutes the 2.8JTD is so aggressive its got to be male.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Two Loos La Trek and I'm not going down that road again.


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Jeffus said:


> Pete, thanks . . . we liked it too, kinda rolls of the tongue, plus like Bartys' Bridget she has curves in all the right places just like Jessica Rabbit. :lol: I'll have little think about your "Nelly" Pete. Come on everyone think of a name for Pete's Nuevo . . . he has has to have a name . . . betcha Raine or Pusser can come to the rescue :wink: Jeffus. 8)


Hi again Pete, I've just been looking at your Nuevo, that's one hell of a lovely looking curvy van. I think you should call her Patricia or Tricha because . . . . Patricia was the best stripper in town. Crispy Bird song . . . hope you know it :wink: Jeffus. 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jeffus and Gillian,

Ours is definately a 'she' so any catchy names greatly appreciated everyone.

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We call ours "LLAMEDOS" we thought we might reverse it but we would not wish to offend!!!!

Don


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*what's she called?*

Our first van was an Autocruise Starfire, so Stella seemed appropriate - we even had Gold lettering and a few stars added - if anybody sees it around please let me know reg no R582HFG. Current van is Stella2, but it fell in to place as we bought a Pilote Galaxy (not deliberately to continue the pedigree). No lettering at present, but I'm working on it.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thanks Jeffus and Gillian,
> 
> Ours is definately a 'she' so any catchy names greatly appreciated everyone.
> 
> pete.


A variation on a theme ... Nouveau-bitche..?


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

*Bob*, because the reg number ends in OBB, strangely enough we used to carry a trail bike on the rack and this year decided to change it for a Honda Dylan 125, so now the outfit is known as Bob Dylan :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

We would really like to have a name for ours but we can never seem to settle on the right one so she is and always has been called "the Van".... seems a bit disrespectful doesn't it.

Mike


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Our sons, seeing their inheritance slipping through their fingers first called it The Whale and then The Behemoth. As Fliss and I wanted to call it Bryan after the snail in Magic Roundabout, the name Mr.B seemed
sort of appropriate.What is even sadder is that we talk to our sat-nav system and call him Freddy---he has such a nice well modulated voice...and we apologise for not following his advice to turn down single track lanes and attempt 10ft bridges and try to explain so as not to hurt his feelings. And if we've got the Learn French cd's playing we try to do it in french. How sad is that ?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Ethel - though I can't remember why :? 

I refer to our current navigation system (there have been many!) as HER, mainly because she takes me (and not Ben!) into scanky industrial estates and into deadends when Ben's mum is with us and in a hurry  

- remove one piece of stress from your life and watch it being replaced by a new one!

Lizzie (drove into railings yesterday, never live it down :-( )


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

CHUGGALUGS (yes thats the correct spelling) - because she chuggs along quit nicely thankyou and apparently its a corruption of a South African phrase!

A


----------



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

Message for SidT, our Moncayo has been called Monty for over six months now, but you have my permission to call yours Junior or some other alternative.
PS Ta for the package.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Someone could have "Dopey", named after a motorgnome.


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

*Our Autosleeper Duetto is called Eddy after Mr Trebus as we felt sorry for him (Mr Trebus I mean). Unfortunately I have even let slip at work that we are going away for the weekend in Eddy. Some people just don't understand the love you have for your motorhome.

We wave to other motorhomes too  and classic cars too. The only problem I forget and I do it all the time whilst in my Uno (who is known as The Unocorn) and even on the bus  
Oh well I don't care if I seem odd.
Jana*


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> peejay Posted: Tue Oct 05, 2004 12:26 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

I think I have the perfect name for your motorhome.

RADAR.










Homer....Rob :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Bessie because her reg is WX50HNU and to me WX is a big womens size, and I had an Aunt Bessie as a slip of a girl and she was HUGE, and if I had more dosh she would have been a Bessacar, not a Sundance, but I don't really mind cos she's pretty perfect anyway


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Well, we just call our van, the van, (sigh!) and while i was thinking about pete's van, the name Mr. Spock (vulcan-far reaches of the universe) came to mind :? ) but i spose you could call her Mrs. Spock cos she's quite nice looking! (don't ask me why it came to mind, it just did!!!OK!) :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hey Pusser

As a result of Jana's post I thought you could call yours Eddy too.

After the film star singer who sang with Jeanette MacDonald.
Elsan Eddy wasn't it?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gillian, 'nouveau bitche' no no, she's a lady! Hoever she will travel France alot though.

Wow homer, what a brilliant piccy, wish i had the nounce to be able to do those technical things... That reminds me, i must remember to turn the landing lights off before bed tonight :wink: 

Raine, thanks for your effort but Mr Spock seems illogical to me (cringe) and Mrs Spock hasn't got the same ring to it, thanks for trying tho..

Still can't think of a name, suppose 'nelly' will have to do for now...


pete.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

oK, what about the enterprise then?????????Nelly the enterprise


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nope, its got to be feminine and have a ring to it.


pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We have called ours "Winnie" .......... I know the name would be more befitting if we owned a Winnebago but we named our Kontiki after my Mum. 

My mum Winnie passed away 6 years ago and I miss her terribly - she was a wonderful Mum and there is not a day that goes by that I do not think of her.

We have used some of the money left to me from my mum towards buying our dream motorhome and in memory and honour of my wonderful Mum we have called her Winnie. I feel that my Mum will be with us during our travels and our adventures now and knowing my Mum she will be enjoying every minute of it.

It is true what they say "When you lose your mum - you lose your best friend" so all you lucky people out there who are lucky enough to stiill have your Mums with you - make sure you look after them and treasure every minute because believe me I would give my right arm to have my darling mum with me today.

Sue


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

peejay wrote



> Wow homer, what a brilliant piccy, wish i had the nounce to be able to do those technical things... That reminds me, i must remember to turn the landing lights off before bed tonight


Thanks Pete, as for the landing lights, we had better not park next to each other then, because I to, will be having one of these aerials fitted very soon, and the planes will certainly think it's a runway then.

Homer.....Rob


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Hughie Louie for some strange reason linked to the passing of my father. I dont know why he was never called Louie .


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> We would really like to have a name for ours but we can never seem to settle on the right one so she is and always has been called "the Van".... seems a bit disrespectful doesn't it. Mike


Yes it does Mike, shame on you, come on find a name for her, show her how much you love her . . . give her a name. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

Ours is called "Volksiebus" thats south-african for Volkswagen Bus.
In SA we even got some original transfers with Volksiebus on it.

In matter of fact Volksiebus is the type T3 for the last serie they made there.

Leo


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Sonesta, i agree,mums are great, lost mine a week after princess di died, miss her, and dad 2 years ago, but know where they are, Praise God! :lol:


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

Mine's called Lue, after the reg number of my first motorhome. Strange thing is that all my friends and colleagues call motorhomes Lue's now.....

Going away in Lue this weekend???

Strange but true...so if you meet someone who calls you MH a Lue, you know they're a mate of mine!

Banjo 8) 

Lue is a he by the way.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Spykal - Van is short for Vanessa which if you think about it holds some relevence.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Spykal - Van is short for Vanessa which if you think about it holds some relevence.


Good morning Pusser,

I think you may have found our name for us, i'll try it out over the weekend away, every time I refer to the "van" I will say " Vannessa" and see if it sticks. thank you :wink:

Mike


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

Arthur - cos hes an A reg talbot exalibur


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We call the van Myfanwy (MyVANwy), and the navigator is Nerys (shes got a lovely voice, and never bitches when I make a mistake).

Both good Welsh girls!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ahh, thats nice Rob, (i wonder if Nerys instructed you to say that?) :wink: :wink: 

happy travels,

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Lexie - because of the number plate (LX).

Sometimes 'Buzzys Bus' because we take Buzzy (the Winnie the Pooh on the left) everywhere!
 :wav:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I am going to have to abort Two Loos lautrek because its too clever and unusable in every day talk. I an toying with La Cart or Du Cart or simply charriet or something like that in Frence which means cart. (From Ducato in case anyone thinks I've changed pills). How is Charriet (maybe spelt wrong) pronounced. Is it... Chariot, Char ett, Charryet. Maybe I ought to go for Ducko - no way Ducky


----------



## 92309 (May 1, 2005)

TINA - because when I first saw the MH it had steamy windows (still does in between the doubleglazing....)

Chasyb


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I bought a Hymer after losing my mother (Hi ma - geddit?) but no "pet" name as yet.
I have an unfortunate numberplate. I don't mind the last bit, HZZ, that is Hymer sleeping......
but the first part is

BU03 8O  

What it looks like at a quick glance I will leave to your imagination but let's just say that it has a female connection!

Gill
(thinking of re-registering)


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

On a good day mine is called LIL after the number plate. On a bad day, the names are unprintable! 

My old van was called Ben, after the number plate HUR


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I have decided to call mine "happy" cos thats what I am when we are out in it and the reg. number AHA.
Cheers Sid


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Official title as christened is Zorro's Recreational Vehicle - as per the registration suffix - but really referred to as 'the van' and regarded as a member of the family - and treated better than most!
 Korky
nice thread - and shows what we think of our motorhomes.


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Ours has had a recent change of name after my brother-in-law asked if we were going away in 'the truck', so that's its new name. Got to feel sorry for him he does get mixed up, but what can you expect from 'a tugger'.

Jeanann


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

*"REX"* Rienza

Rex = king (Latin)

King = "*K*ids *I*nheritance *N*ow *G*one!"

... and it has!!!

Barry


----------

